# Co2 Water Pump methods for Van Conversion



## LeftCoast (Sep 26, 2012)

I met a guy in Tacoma who had a compressed air cartridge system as means for water delivery through her sink. Does anyone know any easy method to use compressed air as opposed to an electric water pump? Im curious if C02 cartridges can be regulated by means of a a pressure valve or something along that nature as means of water delivery. Any thoughts?


----------



## iscream (Oct 8, 2012)

sounds like carbonated water to me. you can but not worth it... now a foot powered air pump for a bike would work.


----------

